# DVI funktioniert nicht



## royalmast3rf (19. August 2005)

ich habe eine Radeon 8500 (also eine etwas ältere Karte). Die ist im Top-Zustand aber ich habe das problem, dass der DVI Ausgang nicht funktioniert. Ich habe einen TFT-Monitor mit VGA Èingang mit einem DVI Adapter drauf an den DVI der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, doch leider zeigt der Monitor "Kein Signal" an. Was ich möchte ist: Einen Normalen VGA-Monitor und einen TFT mit DVI Adapter am DVI Anschluss als Zweiter Monitor. (P.S.: Der Monitor funktioniert auch alleine ohne den anderen VGA Monitor nicht)


----------

